# Bbs rs help!!!!



## Nit0 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a set of BBS RS with powder coat faces and brand new bolts, I had friend put them together for me but since I got them back, 3 of the wheels are leaking air, first I tough it was the tires, but no I did the old trick soap and water and the air its leaking from some parts of the face and some bolts, not all of them, I gave them back to my friend to fix them, he put a double gasket bead. Well they still leaking in the same areas.


















Here it’s a pic of the Bead










So my question is:

Could they be leaking because they don’t have silicone between face and lip?

I searched, and some DIY threads didn’t do it and some did.

I’m planning on taking them apart and do it all over again

which method works better

This










Or


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

They should not leak at the bolts of they are torqued correctly and the bead is not leaking. If the bead is working the air can not get past it and it seals. Remove the bead, retorque everything and apply a new bead. What are you using to seal it?


----------



## Nit0 (Jun 20, 2008)

this one











Permatex Ultra Black® Maximum Oil Resistance RTV Silicone Gasket Maker


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Is it high temp?

Either way fix the bead and the air can not get to the bolts to escape. All of that extra sealant around the bolts will make them harder to balance and harder to reassemble.


----------



## Nit0 (Jun 20, 2008)

I also notice with he gave them back to me some bolts were loose


What is the torque spec for RS's with new bolts? 22-25 lb/ft?


----------



## Nit0 (Jun 20, 2008)

Handles temperatures ranging from -65°F to 500°F


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

40 ft/lbs for new bolts or 20ft/lbs for used bolts


----------



## Nit0 (Jun 20, 2008)

will see what happens


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I decided to use new, stainless steel bolts on my RS 320 build: ordered from the Tunershop. Half of the bolts came with some sort of dry blue locktite material already on the threads, the other half were bare stainless steel. After researching the proper torque of 24 ft/lbs for 10.9 bolts, I did up the first two wheels without issue, using the bolts with the dry blue material. I put liquid blue loctite on a bare bolt, and snapped it in half using the same torque settings So I put Google to work again and discovered that loctite (and similar products) lubricate the steel, requiring you to multiply the original torque value, 24, by .07. This gives a new torque value of 16.8 ft/lbs. . .

Careful out there


----------



## Nit0 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. 

redid the wheels and torque spec the bolts and no more leaks! :thumbup:


----------

